# Need Advice RE: Full-Time Basic Recruit Academy



## PJM605 (May 27, 2012)

I recently graduated from the basic reserve/intermittent police academy. I have a BS in criminal justice and have been fortunate enough to be brought on as a special with a local department. My dilemma begins with the fact that I am 26 years old and feel as though I am behind where I want to be in my career. I have been considering putting myself through the full-time police academy and am hoping for some insight. 
I have been told that putting myself through the full-time academy may cost anywhere from $3,000-$7,000 and l, like many people, will need to evaluate if I am financially able to afford not only the cost of the academy but the obstacles that come with having little to no income through out that time. These next few years of my career seem as though it will be crunch time with the options of gaining valuable experience as a special and/or reserve officer with the hope of a department putting me through the academy. Which in these economic times may not be until I am well in to my 30's. Or taking on the financial challenge of putting myself through the academy and hope that a department will be more inclined to hire me knowing it will be more cost efficient for them. 
Through out the short time I have been following this site, it is apparent there are several of you who are seasoned professionals who have much to offer for individuals like myself. Having said that, I realize that if it is possible, supporting myself through the full-time academy might be the best option. If anyone is able to help me better understand what lies ahead I would greatly appreciate it. Have any of you put yourself through the full-time academy? About how much would it cost? Does it significantly increase the chance that a department would hire me during or shortly after the academy? Does having the full-time academy outweigh the potential financial strain? Thanks for the help.


----------



## Guest (May 27, 2012)

That depends on your ultimate career goal. If you're looking to be hired by a campus PD or a small town non-CS department, then having the full academy is a big benefit, because the appointing authority has a lot of flexibility in hiring. If you're angling for a larger CS department, then test score, veteran's preference, and residency matter far more than being academy trained, because they will send you to the academy.


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

At 26 you still have plenty of time to play with. A good and well thought out post, BTW. Plenty of new fish coming here could take a lesson from you. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BumFarto (Mar 28, 2012)

Great post short guy, a lot of people on here could learn from you willingness to bend over and take it from these whackers. Walking in like a dog with your tail between your legs will make these guys love you. Oh and BTW, you are correct, the R/I whacker academy is a joke and we all know full-time MPTC is where its at. These people in the reserve academy should just take a long walk off a short pier, morons.


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

Oh what's the matter, BumFucko? Did i strike a nerve? No one is holding a gun to your head. You could leave and stay away anytime you want. No one here will miss you. It's about respect and not asking stupid questions. This guy accomplished it in one post. You on the other hand, still haven't figured it out. Know your fucking place on the food chain here. Your time is limited. Use it wisely. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Harley387 (May 1, 2002)

Where's that popcorn thingy at? I'm gonna get cozy and watch bumfucker get spanked.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Where did the a-hole come back from ???? ass-shitter take a vacation,


----------



## Dan Stark (Aug 2, 2005)

BumFarto said:


> Great post short guy, a lot of people on here could learn from you willingness to bend over and take it from these whackers. Walking in like a dog with your tail between your legs will make these guys love you. Oh and BTW, you are correct, the R/I whacker academy is a joke and we all know full-time MPTC is where its at. These people in the reserve academy should just take a long walk off a short pier, morons.


wow... you went full soft restraints on that one.


----------



## niteowl1970 (Jul 7, 2009)

A hospital security hopeful talking shit about people who go to the R/I academy? Between his atrocious screename and negative views of LEO's I peg him as an OWS security chief.


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy (Jan 26, 2005)

PJM... If you still live at home, and aren't saturated in debt, self-sponsor might be the best way to go. When you have lots of financial responsibilities, and no concrete jobs at the end of the tunnel, that's when it gets messy. Thats what prevented me from taking that route. Good luck to you either way. 

Bumfarto, what's with all the hostility guy?


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

Bumfarto is actually an alter-ego for a well established member here who is using it to stir shit...No it ain't me either


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

mpd61 said:


> Bumfarto is actually an alter-ego for a well established member here who is using it to stir shit...No it ain't me either


Not that shit again. %)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

I can remember when members were not allowed more than one
screen name and it was strictly enforced by the mods and admin.


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

kwflatbed said:


> I can remember when members were not allowed more than one
> screen name and it was strictly enforced by the mods and admin.


This is still the case and it is still enforced. Many times people are caught and are taken care of and you don't even know it. It is detected and taken care of "behind the scenes". This occurs almost on a daily basis.

If you or any member has info of someone violating the rules, please notify a moderator so it can be taken care of.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

My other screen names are Delta784 and Kilvinsky, and I'm sorry for misleading everbody!


----------



## Eagle13 (Jun 12, 2008)

Lots if academies are running at the full capacity. Plenty of opportunities out there if you work harder than the next guy to get noticed.


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2012)

Eagle13 said:


> Lots if academies are running at the full capacity. Plenty of opportunities out there if you work harder than the next guy to get noticed.


Just slip a sheriff a nice check at the next clambake and you will be commissioned and be instantly on K9 patrol. Who needs chapter 90 when you have a dog and a take home state car?


----------



## niteowl1970 (Jul 7, 2009)

Right Wing Liberal said:


> Just slip a sheriff a nice check at the next clambake and you will be commissioned and be instantly on K9 patrol. Who needs chapter 90 when you have a dog and a take home state car?


Sure that's a great opportunity, but the CMPSA is hiring and their training program is second to none.


----------

